# New project 455C ford backhoe.



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

So here's my new project. I believe it's a 1988 ford 455C backhoe two wheel drive with boom extension. It's been sitting for a little over a year but fired right up on the first try. A friend of mine had sold it to an individual that decided to stop his payments because the hyd cooler sprung a leak two years after he bought it so it got repossessed. PO striped the cooler out and don't know where it went. It's a two in one, HYD and tranny now I'm modifying a new cooler to fit. Found a HYD cooler but still looking for a suitable tranny cooler. 
Lots of little things like broken hinges, rotten battery box, broken windows, ect... Got all the shop manuals for it today so now looking up all the filers and oils for it. Hopefully il get it going before the snow fly's because I hate working in the cold


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That's a good lookin unit right there..


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> That's a good lookin unit right there..



Thanks. Nice from far but far from nice. Needs much TLC.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice start! You'll have fun with that once you get it situated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great score Dozer! Looks like some pretty decent tires on that unit as well!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. The tires are poor. About 25 percent left on them and they are whether beat. Big cracks around the front of the lugs. They will do for this winter and probably Chang them late spring


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

And just to clarify this unit is not officially mine. It's a joint venture with my buddy. He claims it will be mine after the deal is done . I have two and a half acres of swamp that I want to dig up. He's the money man and I'm doing the rest. All I want is usable land


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Iv been looking on the net to decipher the lines of code with no luck. Can enny one help


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm looking for oil and filter info. Also year


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at Noveau ******** pdf:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/

KF2 = 455C
P = ?
1 = No PTO
Z = 4 x 4 Torque converter auto reversing transmission

Bare in mind that the Belgian numbers are a bit peculiar, at least they are on tractors in the 1000-series. "P" is an old designation for an LPG (Liquified Petrol Gas, a.k.a. Propane) engine for the 1000-series, but you most likely have the 201 cu. inch diesel engine.


Assuming that they used the same system for month and date as they did for the 1000-series:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

Tractor assembled August 28 1989
Rear axle built August 25 1989
Transmission built (guessing) May 26 1989

Engine Serial, no clue, but the last "9H15A" is most likely a date code for August 15 1989


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.fram.com/parts-search/PH7
It says the engine oil filter is a PH7


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If the engine is the 201 cubic inch diesel:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...922c050d&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr62551ar361090

All the engine oil filter alternatives are superseeded by part number 86546614.
At a New Holland dealer:
https://www.messicks.com/part/86546614/filter-oil

Search for 86546614 at the filter manufacturer's website of your choice.

A search at Fram's website gives this result:
https://www.fram.com/parts-search/P...xAGhAAgBwBsArACwEECMJWAdgK4A2Dm9TLjzrnH7TAukA


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys much appreciated.
For the engine I'm all good, it's the transmission oil and filter. Also the HYD oil and filter. I'm thinking a trans 30 for the transmission and a universal tractor oil for the hydraulic and power steering. Reading the shop manual it looks like there is two HYD filers. One on the outlet in the tank and one after the valve body on the return before the cooler. I did see a spin on filter on the side of the tranny yesterday so il be pulling filters Saturday or Sunday to get numbers. One filter that I can't get is the fuel filter. It's faded so bad that I can't see enny numbers. It's the same filter housing as my 3400 so il bring my spare with me to see if there the same size.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

We finally found a tranny cooler that will fit with some mods. It will arrive tonight or tomorrow. Also ordered a peace of lexen for the door. It will also arrive tonight or tomorrow. Mother nature said I had enough time and now it's snowing. Bare and grunt it's got to get done


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Alright guys I'm getting frustrated. Anyone know what oil goes in this transmission. It's a 4x4 with torque converter. I can not find enny reference on line. Help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...parts-search.html#epc::mr62551ar736981bi46212
It looks like Ambra Multi G 134


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Pogo that's awesome I tried to navigate the New Holland site and I did not have much success computer stupid. I always forget to take pictures of my project but I finally got the transmission cooler modified in fabd and the hydraulic cooler is also installed need to modify front grill and a few other Minor details and almost ready to go.


----------

